# October 2017 SMF Soap Challenge, simple minimalistic swirl



## lionprincess00 (Sep 28, 2017)

Welcome to October's 2017 SMF Soap Challenge! 

Please read first 

***Before signing up, please give me a moment to post examples of soaps in subsequent responses. I have several examples of things that would qualify for this challenge and will have to post many responses to show you (since there is a limited number of pictures I am allowed to post). Also, I had an insane month, made a soap for this (finally!), and it is well below my expectations. So I have a ton of excellent soaps as examples (thank you Pinterest!).

PLEASE BE SURE TO READ THIS FIRST (and ALL Rules)-

General Rules:
1. The only members eligible to vote are those with their names on the sign up list - regardless of whether or not you have submitted an entry.

2. This month’s voting will be password locked. Passwords will be PM'ed to registered participants ONLY. So please check your PM's when the voting begins.

3. No posting your entry photos until the entry thread is made. Non entry photos are very welcome!

4. You are allowed to change your entry photo up until the entry thread closes. So if you decide after you post your entry you want another try, and you like the second better, you can change it up until the deadline.

NOW
 This month’s challenge is a simple, minimalistic swirl technique.

SMF Challenge Specific Rules
· You may use any mold for this design.
· You may use up to 3 colors, but no more than 3.
· Your main color needs to be at least 75%-80% of the batter. You may use any 1 color for this. If you use closer to 70%, it would still qualify, but you may not use less than this. 
***The only reason I say this is it is difficult measuring out 2 colors at only 20-25% and making it work in a design. So I'll be a little lenient on it. Just do not use less!***
· You do not have to weigh out your batter, eyeballing it is okay so long as you're honest about it.
· You may pour up to 2 different colors, not of the base color.
· If you choose to use 2 colors, do not use them in equal amounts. 1 needs to be a main accent while the other is the lesser.
· You may use virtually any technique, like a layer, texture that matches (think black and poppy seeds), a simple ebru, so long as it is not busy. For example, you could technically do a dna swirl with 2 colors on top of a solid base, but a design like this is too busy and it would disqualify. This challenge is about a simple elegant swirl/design that holds its weight on its own. Feather, teardrops, if done small and delicate, qualify. Gentle hangers, drop swirl that do not take up the entire soap qualify. Things like this.


*If you are unsure whether or not your design falls in line with the rules, please ask immediately so that you have enough time to make a soap. You can pm me or ask on the thread.

Challenge Entry Thread Opens October 17, 2017.
Challenge Entry Thread Closes October 26, 2017.
Survey for choosing the winning choices opens immediately the 26th.
Winners Announced October 31, 2017.

SMF Challenge General Rules
· To enter you must have a minimum of 50 posts and been a member for a month (sorry but no exceptions on this)
· Please add your name to the sign up list if you wish to participate (however, you don’t have to enter a soap at the end if you don’t feel happy with what you have produced)
· The challenge thread should be used to upload pictures of any of your challenge attempts where you can ask for advice and discuss the technique with other members.
· Constructive criticism is welcomed, but please try to keep your comments polite.
· Competition entries must be uploaded to the separate entry thread before the closing date. The thread will open on October 17, 2017 (Please follow the challenge specific rules as to what you need to enter)
· After the closing date October 26, 2017 the winning entry will be chosen using survey monkey and the winner announced on October 31, 2017. There is no prize attached to this challenge.
· If you fail to make the challenge deadline, you are still welcome to upload your soap onto the thread, but your entry will not be eligible for voting. We still love to see anything you have produced.
· Even though there is no prize, this is still a competition. If your entry is deemed not to fulfil the general rules or the rules specific to the challenge in any way, then you will be given the opportunity to amend your entry. If this is not possible then your entry will not be included in the voting.
· Newbie, Saponista, Lionproncess00, and GalaxyMLP reserve the right to have the final say on whether a soap is eligible for for voting.


http://youtu.be/NrwN99NGubA

http://youtu.be/9S-hvKN2wgI

http://youtu.be/G71V9Xc0rM8


----------



## lionprincess00 (Sep 28, 2017)

More examples...and I've got some more, give me a sec...


----------



## lionprincess00 (Sep 28, 2017)

More coming lol...


----------



## lionprincess00 (Sep 28, 2017)

And 1 more! Yeah, overboard, but I wanted a wide variety of ideas since this challenge is more ambiguous.


----------



## lionprincess00 (Sep 28, 2017)

Sign up sheet
1.


----------



## lionprincess00 (Sep 28, 2017)

My videos aren't showing up in the thread, click the link...I'm trying to work on it. Sorry guys!

Edit, I tried like 5 times. I even used the web link instead of a direct paste which I did the first time. It won't load onto the thread automatically. I'm at a loss, sorry!


----------



## Kittish (Sep 28, 2017)

Sign up sheet
1. Kittish! Minimalism I can do!

Is it just me, or does one of the example pics remind anyone else of Dilbert?


----------



## mommycarlson (Sep 28, 2017)

Sign up sheet
1. Kittish! Minimalism I can do!
2. MommyCarlson - I'm in!


----------



## Traumabrew (Sep 28, 2017)

Would a ghost swirl count?


----------



## Rusti (Sep 28, 2017)

Sign up sheet
1. Kittish! Minimalism I can do!
2. MommyCarlson - I'm in!
3. Rusti - me three!


----------



## lionprincess00 (Sep 28, 2017)

Traumabrew said:


> Would a ghost swirl count?



Yes! A two toned soap with part of it a water discount, and part not, would count as 2 colors. 3 is the max. Add a colorant in and you could have 3 hypothetically, but 2 colors are fine (as is only 1) . So long as it maintains a simple swirl and not 100% through your soap, busy, like my hanger I showed in the introduction, it would qualify.


----------



## jewels621 (Sep 28, 2017)

Sign up sheet
1. Kittish! Minimalism I can do!
2. MommyCarlson - I'm in!
3. Rusti - me three!
4. jewels621 - coming in off of a post-SoapCon high! I'm in!


----------



## dibbles (Sep 28, 2017)

Sign up sheet
1. Kittish! Minimalism I can do!
2. MommyCarlson - I'm in!
3. Rusti - me three!
4. jewels621 - coming in off of a post-SoapCon high! I'm in! 
5. dibbles - Love it! :clap:


----------



## Skatergirl46 (Sep 28, 2017)

Oh wow, those previous entries are gorgeous!


----------



## BattleGnome (Sep 28, 2017)

Sign up sheet
1. Kittish! Minimalism I can do!
2. MommyCarlson - I'm in!
3. Rusti - me three!
4. jewels621 - coming in off of a post-SoapCon high! I'm in! 
5. dibbles - Love it! 
6. BattleGnome - I can tongue-in-cheek make a Christmas present for my minimalist sister


----------



## mx5inpenn (Sep 28, 2017)

Sign up sheet
1. Kittish! Minimalism I can do!
2. MommyCarlson - I'm in!
3. Rusti - me three!
4. jewels621 - coming in off of a post-SoapCon high! I'm in! 
5. dibbles - Love it! 
6. BattleGnome - I can tongue-in-cheek make a Christmas present for my minimalist sister
7. Mx6inpenn - I'm thinking Christmas too


----------



## CaraBou (Sep 29, 2017)

Sign up sheet
1. Kittish! Minimalism I can do!
2. MommyCarlson - I'm in!
3. Rusti - me three!
4. jewels621 - coming in off of a post-SoapCon high! I'm in! 
5. dibbles - Love it! 
6. BattleGnome - I can tongue-in-cheek make a Christmas present for my minimalist sister
7. Mx6inpenn - I'm thinking Christmas too
8. CaraBou - Oh yeah, uh huh!


----------



## penelopejane (Sep 29, 2017)

Sign up sheet
1. Kittish! Minimalism I can do!
2. MommyCarlson - I'm in!
3. Rusti - me three!
4. jewels621 - coming in off of a post-SoapCon higher! I'm in! 
5. dibbles - Love it! 
6. BattleGnome - I can tongue-in-cheek make a Christmas present for my minimalist sister
7. Mx6inpenn - I'm thinking Christmas too
8. CaraBou - Oh yeah, uh huh!
9. PenelopeJane - Minimalist is easy! Right??


----------



## BlackDog (Sep 29, 2017)

Sign up sheet
1. Kittish! Minimalism I can do!
2. MommyCarlson - I'm in!
3. Rusti - me three!
4. jewels621 - coming in off of a post-SoapCon higher! I'm in! 
5. dibbles - Love it! 
6. BattleGnome - I can tongue-in-cheek make a Christmas present for my minimalist sister
7. Mx6inpenn - I'm thinking Christmas too
8. CaraBou - Oh yeah, uh huh!
9. PenelopeJane - Minimalist is easy! Right??
10. BlackDog - this is probably a lot harder than it looks :think:


----------



## SunRiseArts (Sep 29, 2017)

Sign up sheet
1. Kittish! Minimalism I can do!
2. MommyCarlson - I'm in!
3. Rusti - me three!
4. jewels621 - coming in off of a post-SoapCon higher! I'm in! 
5. dibbles - Love it! 
6. BattleGnome - I can tongue-in-cheek make a Christmas present for my minimalist sister
7. Mx6inpenn - I'm thinking Christmas too
8. CaraBou - Oh yeah, uh huh!
9. PenelopeJane - Minimalist is easy! Right??
10. BlackDog - this is probably a lot harder than it looks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



11. I agree with black dog.  is a trick! :mrgreen:


----------



## SoapTrey (Sep 29, 2017)

At first, I was all in... :mrgreen: and then I thought about it and looked at the pics and... nope. :neutral:

I'm so intimidated and don't have the creative talent most have around these parts.  CaraBou, PenelopeJane, BlackDog, Sunrise, I'll be on the lookout for everyone's soaps... no pressure! I can't wait to see what everyone comes up with...


----------



## artemis (Sep 29, 2017)

SoapTrey said:


> At first, I was all in... :mrgreen: and then I thought about it and looked at the pics and... nope. :neutral:
> 
> I'm so intimidated and don't have the creative talent most have around these parts.  CaraBou, PenelopeJane, BlackDog, Sunrise, I'll be on the lookout for everyone's soaps... no pressure! I can't wait to see what everyone comes up with...


Oh..... don't let that stop you! The point isn't to win or impress anyone, but to gain the experience and have some fun!


----------



## SunRiseArts (Sep 30, 2017)

SoapTrey said:


> At first, I was all in... :mrgreen: and then I thought about it and looked at the pics and... nope. :neutral:
> 
> I'm so intimidated and don't have the creative talent most have around these parts. CaraBou, PenelopeJane, BlackDog, Sunrise, I'll be on the lookout for everyone's soaps... no pressure! I can't wait to see what everyone comes up with...


 

Join, join!  The best way to learn, is to try new thing.  

I am always learning.


----------



## Kittish (Sep 30, 2017)

SoapTrey said:


> At first, I was all in... :mrgreen: and then I thought about it and looked at the pics and... nope. :neutral:
> 
> I'm so intimidated and don't have the creative talent most have around these parts.  CaraBou, PenelopeJane, BlackDog, Sunrise, I'll be on the lookout for everyone's soaps... no pressure! I can't wait to see what everyone comes up with...



A hearty second on what artemis said! We'll like them, that's pretty much a given. Have fun, explore something maybe a bit new. Maybe even learn something. That's always a plus.


----------



## jewels621 (Sep 30, 2017)

SoapTrey said:


> At first, I was all in... :mrgreen: and then I thought about it and looked at the pics and... nope. :neutral:
> 
> I'm so intimidated and don't have the creative talent most have around these parts.  CaraBou, PenelopeJane, BlackDog, Sunrise, I'll be on the lookout for everyone's soaps... no pressure! I can't wait to see what everyone comes up with...



Don't you dare not join in for these reasons! You will gain so much by joining in. No judgment here.....just education. And you might surprise yourself! Please play with us!


----------



## dibbles (Sep 30, 2017)

SoapTrey said:


> At first, I was all in... :mrgreen: and then I thought about it and looked at the pics and... nope. :neutral:
> 
> I'm so intimidated and don't have the creative talent most have around these parts.  CaraBou, PenelopeJane, BlackDog, Sunrise, I'll be on the lookout for everyone's soaps... no pressure! I can't wait to see what everyone comes up with...



Soap Trey, the others are right. I think everyone felt the same as you the first time they joined. I know I did, and again when it was time to post my entry. I also think you will be surprised at how much fun it is.


----------



## SoapTrey (Sep 30, 2017)

Sign up sheet
1. Kittish! Minimalism I can do!
2. MommyCarlson - I'm in!
3. Rusti - me three!
4. jewels621 - coming in off of a post-SoapCon higher! I'm in! 
5. dibbles - Love it! 
6. BattleGnome - I can tongue-in-cheek make a Christmas present for my minimalist sister
7. Mx6inpenn - I'm thinking Christmas too
8. CaraBou - Oh yeah, uh huh!
9. PenelopeJane - Minimalist is easy! Right??
10. BlackDog - this is probably a lot harder than it looks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




11. I agree with black dog.  is a trick! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



12. SoapTrey - I sincerely appreciate all the encouragement and because of that I'll give it a shot!


----------



## Kittish (Sep 30, 2017)

dibbles said:


> Soap Trey, the others are right. I think everyone felt the same as you the first time they joined. I know I did, and again when it was time to post my entry. I also think you will be surprised at how much fun it is.



Oh gosh, yes! My first challenge attempt was pretty bad (the failure actually turned out better than the entry). I entered it anyway. It was so much fun that I entered the next month, too.


----------



## earlene (Sep 30, 2017)

Sign up sheet
1. Kittish! Minimalism I can do!
2. MommyCarlson - I'm in!
3. Rusti - me three!
4. jewels621 - coming in off of a post-SoapCon higher! I'm in! 
5. dibbles - Love it! 
6. BattleGnome - I can tongue-in-cheek make a Christmas present for my minimalist sister
7. Mx6inpenn - I'm thinking Christmas too
8. CaraBou - Oh yeah, uh huh!
9. PenelopeJane - Minimalist is easy! Right??
10. BlackDog - this is probably a lot harder than it looks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



11. SunRiseArts I agree with black dog.  is a trick! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



12. SoapTrey - I sincerely appreciate all the encouragement and because of that I'll give it a shot!
13. Earlene - LOL - Lucky 13


----------



## SoapAddict415 (Sep 30, 2017)

lionprincess00 said:


> Sign up sheet
> 1.


SoapAddict, sign me up too


----------



## SoapAddict415 (Sep 30, 2017)

Sign me up too please. Just 1 question, is it just swirls? Some of the example pics look like pencil lines & 1 looks like embeds.


----------



## penelopejane (Sep 30, 2017)

SoapAddict415 said:


> Sign me up too please. Just 1 question, is it just swirls? Some of the example pics look like pencil lines & 1 looks like embeds.



To sign up copy and paste the last post where someone added their name. (Or hit quote and delete the quote brackets) Add a new number and type your name and post it. Easy.


----------



## penelopejane (Sep 30, 2017)

SoapTrey said:


> At first, I was all in... :mrgreen: and then I thought about it and looked at the pics and... nope. :neutral:
> 
> I'm so intimidated and don't have the creative talent most have around these parts.  CaraBou, PenelopeJane, BlackDog, Sunrise, I'll be on the lookout for everyone's soaps... no pressure! I can't wait to see what everyone comes up with...



SoapTrey, 
It is so nice of you to say I have creative talent but honestly I have none. If I get a good result in something it is trial and error and a bit of luck too. 

I have lots of "for the family only" fails! 
So pleased to see you give the challenge a go - practice makes perfect but there is no such thing as perfect when it comes to handmade soap which is a very nice thing about it.


----------



## ibct1969 (Sep 30, 2017)

Sign up sheet
1. Kittish! Minimalism I can do!
2. MommyCarlson - I'm in!
3. Rusti - me three!
4. jewels621 - coming in off of a post-SoapCon higher! I'm in! 
5. dibbles - Love it! 
6. BattleGnome - I can tongue-in-cheek make a Christmas present for my minimalist sister
7. Mx6inpenn - I'm thinking Christmas too
8. CaraBou - Oh yeah, uh huh!
9. PenelopeJane - Minimalist is easy! Right??
10. BlackDog - this is probably a lot harder than it looks  
11. SunRiseArts I agree with black dog. is a trick! 
12. SoapTrey - I sincerely appreciate all the encouragement and because of that I'll give it a shot!
13. Earlene - LOL - Lucky 13
14. Ibct1969 - nervous for my first challenge especially against some SERIOUS talent!


----------



## SoapAddict415 (Sep 30, 2017)

Sign up sheet
1. Kittish! Minimalism I can do!
2. MommyCarlson - I'm in!
3. Rusti - me three!
4. jewels621 - coming in off of a post-SoapCon higher! I'm in! 
5. dibbles - Love it! 
6. BattleGnome - I can tongue-in-cheek make a Christmas present for my minimalist sister
7. Mx6inpenn - I'm thinking Christmas too
8. CaraBou - Oh yeah, uh huh!
9. PenelopeJane - Minimalist is easy! Right??
10. BlackDog - this is probably a lot harder than it looks  
11. SunRiseArts I agree with black dog. is a trick! 
12. SoapTrey - I sincerely appreciate all the encouragement and because of that I'll give it a shot!
13. Earlene - LOL - Lucky 13
14. Ibct1969 - nervous for my first challenge especially against some SERIOUS talent!
15. SoapAddict - thanks!


----------



## lionprincess00 (Sep 30, 2017)

SoapAddict415 said:


> Sign me up too please. Just 1 question, is it just swirls? Some of the example pics look like pencil lines & 1 looks like embeds.



First off I am so sorry for not responding sooner. I injured my arm pretty badly last night and found myself at the ER all morning and afternoon today. Yes, all of those things I showed you would qualify. That's what's going to make this challenge hopefully fun. You don't have to just swirl, you can do other things as well. As long as they fall into line with the rules and the main focus is the swirl or the thin layer or the mica lines you can do whatever you choose. If you have any questions ask on the thread or PM me and I would be happy to let you know whether or not your idea qualifies.


----------



## SunRiseArts (Sep 30, 2017)

oh no lion princess!  Hope you feel better, and that is not serious.

:getwell:


----------



## SunRiseArts (Oct 1, 2017)

If I put glitter on top, those that count as part of the design?


----------



## lionprincess00 (Oct 1, 2017)

SunRiseArts said:


> If I put glitter on top, those that count as part of the design?



You know I thought long about that while making the challenge. Yes it counts.

I made a soup for a challenge a while back that had pink and black as the accents and white as the main color. I use silver glitter on top. That would disqualify because that would be a fourth color.

You could use 2 colors and the third is the glitter, or use a glitter that matches one of your soaps colors. Just remember that if you use a light blue in your soap, do not use a dark blue glitter. Your top decorations, glitter, rose petals, whatever you use on top needs to match the colors as best as possible to the Soaps colors.
Also, no rainbow glitter, too many colors. If you are unsure you can send me a private message with the pictures attached. If you are unable to send pictures in a private message, I can't remember if you can or not, just let me know and you can shoot me an email instead.


----------



## dibbles (Oct 1, 2017)

lionprincess00 said:


> I injured my arm pretty badly last night and found myself at the ER all morning and afternoon today.



So sorry to hear you hurt your arm - I hope you are feeling better.


----------



## ibct1969 (Oct 1, 2017)

lionprincess00 said:


> First off I am so sorry for not responding sooner. I injured my arm pretty badly last night and found myself at the ER all morning and afternoon today. Yes, all of those things I showed you would qualify. That's what's going to make this challenge hopefully fun. You don't have to just swirl, you can do other things as well. As long as they fall into line with the rules and the main focus is the swirl or the thin layer or the mica lines you can do whatever you choose. If you have any questions ask on the thread or PM me and I would be happy to let you know whether or not your idea qualifies.



OM Gosh :shock::shock: I hope you are ok!


----------



## lionprincess00 (Oct 1, 2017)

Well it is bad. Elbow still swollen starting to bruise. Cramping from bicep to forearm. Can barely use fingers. Still cant bend my arm, open anuthing like a jar. I'm going to go to an orthopedist and have them MRI it. I'm almost 100% certain I tore ligaments in my elbow pretty bad. When I first started soaping I did something similar to my wrist and ended up having to have surgery on it. I really do not want arm surgery. Not to mention I'm a lefty and it's my left arm, do you realize how mad that makes me LOL?

Today I am hosting one of my kids birthdays. Luck was on my side, because somehow I managed to put my makeup on perfectly with my right hand. It's the little things in life that make you smile haha.


----------



## Steve85569 (Oct 1, 2017)

Ouch!
Here's hoping you heal quickly and don't need surgery.
Primary arm out of service is not fun. It's amazing how much we miss the simple things we take for granted and learn to appreciate being able when it's temporarily taken from us.

Get well soon and complete healing!


----------



## Kittish (Oct 1, 2017)

lionprincess00 said:


> Well it is bad. Elbow still swollen starting to bruise. Cramping from bicep to forearm. Can barely use fingers. Still cant bend my arm, open anuthing like a jar. I'm going to go to an orthopedist and have them MRI it. I'm almost 100% certain I tore ligaments in my elbow pretty bad. When I first started soaping I did something similar to my wrist and ended up having to have surgery on it. I really do not want arm surgery. Not to mention I'm a lefty and it's my left arm, do you realize how mad that makes me LOL?
> 
> Today I am hosting one of my kids birthdays. Luck was on my side, because somehow I managed to put my makeup on perfectly with my right hand. It's the little things in life that make you smile haha.



Oh my! Not anything like in the same league, but I can sympathize. My shoulders frequently give me trouble (developing arthritis, I think) and on the bad days I can't even lift my arms to shoulder height or carry anything that weighs more than a couple of pounds. Having my dominant hand completely out of commission would drive me right up the wall. 

I do hope you heal up quickly and without complications (and especially without needing surgery!).


----------



## lionprincess00 (Oct 1, 2017)

Thanks everyone, I think I'll be okay. I'm going to try to get into a doctor this week. In the meantime I'll be checking in several times a day. Forgive me if my messages seem wonkie on the thread. I'm trying to talk text so I don't have to type too much.


----------



## TheDragonGirl (Oct 2, 2017)

Sign up sheet
1. Kittish! Minimalism I can do!
2. MommyCarlson - I'm in!
3. Rusti - me three!
4. jewels621 - coming in off of a post-SoapCon higher! I'm in! 
5. dibbles - Love it! 
6. BattleGnome - I can tongue-in-cheek make a Christmas present for my minimalist sister
7. Mx6inpenn - I'm thinking Christmas too
8. CaraBou - Oh yeah, uh huh!
9. PenelopeJane - Minimalist is easy! Right??
10. BlackDog - this is probably a lot harder than it looks 
11. SunRiseArts I agree with black dog. is a trick! 
12. SoapTrey - I sincerely appreciate all the encouragement and because of that I'll give it a shot!
13. Earlene - LOL - Lucky 13
14. Ibct1969 - nervous for my first challenge especially against some SERIOUS talent!
15. SoapAddict - thanks!
16. TheDragonGirl- Its been a while, lets do this thing


----------



## SunRiseArts (Oct 2, 2017)

lionprincess00 said:


> You know I thought long about that while making the challenge. Yes it counts.
> 
> I made a soup for a challenge a while back that had pink and black as the accents and white as the main color. I use silver glitter on top. That would disqualify because that would be a fourth color.
> 
> ...


 

Thank you.  I was thinking more of the translucent glitter like this one, because I have a project in mind, and I already have the 2 colors picked.


----------



## Soapprentice (Oct 2, 2017)

Sign up sheet
1. Kittish! Minimalism I can do!
2. MommyCarlson - I'm in!
3. Rusti - me three!
4. jewels621 - coming in off of a post-SoapCon higher! I'm in! 
5. dibbles - Love it! 
6. BattleGnome - I can tongue-in-cheek make a Christmas present for my minimalist sister
7. Mx6inpenn - I'm thinking Christmas too
8. CaraBou - Oh yeah, uh huh!
9. PenelopeJane - Minimalist is easy! Right??
10. BlackDog - this is probably a lot harder than it looks 
11. SunRiseArts I agree with black dog. is a trick! 
12. SoapTrey - I sincerely appreciate all the encouragement and because of that I'll give it a shot!
13. Earlene - LOL - Lucky 13
14. Ibct1969 - nervous for my first challenge especially against some SERIOUS talent!
15. SoapAddict - thanks!
16. TheDragonGirl- Its been a while, lets do this thing
17. Soapprentice - Note to self “ do not go over board, it’s a simple and minimalist challenge”


----------



## SoapAddict415 (Oct 2, 2017)

I hope you get better soon lionprincess00

Sent from my Z828 using Soap Making mobile app


----------



## SaltedFig (Oct 3, 2017)

Finger's crossed you have a quick recovery lionprincess00.

Sign up sheet
1. Kittish! Minimalism I can do!
2. MommyCarlson - I'm in!
3. Rusti - me three!
4. jewels621 - coming in off of a post-SoapCon higher! I'm in! 
5. dibbles - Love it! 
6. BattleGnome - I can tongue-in-cheek make a Christmas present for my minimalist sister
7. Mx6inpenn - I'm thinking Christmas too
8. CaraBou - Oh yeah, uh huh!
9. PenelopeJane - Minimalist is easy! Right??
10. BlackDog - this is probably a lot harder than it looks 
11. SunRiseArts I agree with black dog. is a trick! 
12. SoapTrey - I sincerely appreciate all the encouragement and because of that I'll give it a shot!
13. Earlene - LOL - Lucky 13
14. Ibct1969 - nervous for my first challenge especially against some SERIOUS talent!
15. SoapAddict - thanks!
16. TheDragonGirl- Its been a while, lets do this thing
17. Soapprentice - Note to self “ do not go over board, it’s a simple and minimalist challenge”
18. SaltedFig - Why not?


----------



## CaraBou (Oct 3, 2017)

Lesson #1:   25% is way too much


----------



## jewels621 (Oct 3, 2017)

CaraBou said:


> Lesson #1:   25% is way too much



This is going to be so tough! I keep trying to teach myself that "less is more", but, I too, was going to use that same 25% ratio today.....thank you for posting this! You just saved me some time as I venture into attempt #1. 

It's beautiful, by the way.....what did you scent it with?


----------



## lionprincess00 (Oct 3, 2017)

CaraBou said:


> Lesson #1:   25% is way too much



Well CaraBou  it looks like it might be. I was really thinking that it would become much less at 25% then that. I guess I kind of put myself in a pickle on this challenge. Let me think about this for a second, and I might bold at the beginning of the challenge to look at your soap and see that 25% is going to be too much. I'd use so little, that I found I ran out of my accent color extremely fast. That's why I was trying to push the limit on letting you use a little bit more. Obviously it is probably too much. Sigh...sorry everyone. I might need to alter the amount allowed. Just give me a second guys. Again I'm sorry


----------



## BattleGnome (Oct 3, 2017)

I cut my first attempt yesterday. My drop swirl didn't drop enough. I'll hopefully have a second attempt this week and post a pic of it soon


----------



## lionprincess00 (Oct 3, 2017)

PLEASE READ!
Per CaraBou's observation, 25% of your batter for the accent appears to be way too much. I think less than 20%, more along the lines of 10 to 15% at most for swirls is more accurate. For an ebru design, it is probably much much less like less than 1% ( if you look at the ebru examples you can see that it did not take much soap at all). For a single colored layer in the middle, 15% would work for something like a tall and skinny mold most likely. So I would like to go back and say no 30% and 25% accents. We need to keep it less than that. Please use your best judgement to keeping it minimal. I apologize for the confusion! Remember, if you are unsure contact me immediately so that I can see your soap and make sure it qualifies. Sorry again, and thank you!


I can not edit the original post unfortunately. If anyone new signs up, I will direct them to this post.


----------



## dibbles (Oct 3, 2017)

I think you are right. I just cut my first try, and I used 17-18% split between two colors for a minimal swirl, and that was still too much IMO. My batter was pretty fluid, though, which might have moved it around more than expected. I can post a picture if anyone wants to see, but don't have time today.


----------



## artemis (Oct 3, 2017)

Sign up sheet
1. Kittish! Minimalism I can do!
2. MommyCarlson - I'm in!
3. Rusti - me three!
4. jewels621 - coming in off of a post-SoapCon higher! I'm in! 
5. dibbles - Love it! 
6. BattleGnome - I can tongue-in-cheek make a Christmas present for my minimalist sister
7. Mx6inpenn - I'm thinking Christmas too
8. CaraBou - Oh yeah, uh huh!
9. PenelopeJane - Minimalist is easy! Right??
10. BlackDog - this is probably a lot harder than it looks 
11. SunRiseArts I agree with black dog. is a trick! 
12. SoapTrey - I sincerely appreciate all the encouragement and because of that I'll give it a shot!
13. Earlene - LOL - Lucky 13
14. Ibct1969 - nervous for my first challenge especially against some SERIOUS talent!
15. SoapAddict - thanks!
16. TheDragonGirl- Its been a while, lets do this thing
17. Soapprentice - Note to self “ do not go over board, it’s a simple and minimalist challenge”
18. SaltedFig - Why not?
19. Artemis - it's time to stock up anyway, right? Right?


----------



## SoapAddict415 (Oct 3, 2017)

dibbles said:


> I think you are right. I just cut my first try, and I used 17-18% split between two colors for a minimal swirl, and that was still too much IMO. My batter was pretty fluid, though, which might have moved it around more than expected. I can post a picture if anyone wants to see, but don't have time today.


Picture! Picture! Picture !


----------



## CaraBou (Oct 3, 2017)

No worries LP, that's why this is a challenge.  A different pour, consistency, color combo etc could produce something simplistic. I was thinking the same thing you were - better have too much than too little, or I'd get caught short.  I'm better calibrated now (I think!).  And I shared my experience so others could weigh against their own intuition and experience. Can't wait to see what everyone comes up with.


----------



## Kittish (Oct 3, 2017)

FWIW, the darker pink bit in this is about 3 or 4 tablespoons of batter from a 750g batch. About 60g or so, less than 10%.


----------



## CaraBou (Oct 3, 2017)

^^Wow, good to know - that looks like plenty!


----------



## SunRiseArts (Oct 3, 2017)

I did mine today.  I used like 10% too. But not sure how it looks, as is still in the mold!

I really really wanted to use glitter, but I was able to stop myself.  Is not easy, you know?


----------



## Kittish (Oct 4, 2017)

Planning mine. Already have a design in mind, though fragrance will affect color choice. I'm kind of leaning toward patchouli, ylang ylang and cinnamon leaf as my EO combo.


----------



## dibbles (Oct 4, 2017)

SoapAddict415 said:


> Picture! Picture! Picture !



Here you go! This is at about 17%.


----------



## HowieRoll (Oct 4, 2017)

Sign up sheet
1. Kittish! Minimalism I can do!
2. MommyCarlson - I'm in!
3. Rusti - me three!
4. jewels621 - coming in off of a post-SoapCon higher! I'm in! 
5. dibbles - Love it! 
6. BattleGnome - I can tongue-in-cheek make a Christmas present for my minimalist sister
7. Mx6inpenn - I'm thinking Christmas too
8. CaraBou - Oh yeah, uh huh!
9. PenelopeJane - Minimalist is easy! Right??
10. BlackDog - this is probably a lot harder than it looks 
11. SunRiseArts I agree with black dog. is a trick! 
12. SoapTrey - I sincerely appreciate all the encouragement and because of that I'll give it a shot!
13. Earlene - LOL - Lucky 13
14. Ibct1969 - nervous for my first challenge especially against some SERIOUS talent!
15. SoapAddict - thanks!
16. TheDragonGirl- Its been a while, lets do this thing
17. Soapprentice - Note to self “ do not go over board, it’s a simple and minimalist challenge”
18. SaltedFig - Why not?
19. Artemis - it's time to stock up anyway, right? Right?
20. HowieRoll - been too long since I've been able to participate.  Yikes - minimalist = a real challenge for me!


----------



## jewels621 (Oct 4, 2017)

Throwing my example onto this thread for gauging purposes as well. The green is only 15% and I think it's way too much for me. Too much green, too many swirls....so NOT minimalism. I'm going to have to think a little more on this project!


----------



## Kittish (Oct 4, 2017)

It's still a really pretty soap!


----------



## BlackDog (Oct 4, 2017)

Jewels, that bar is gorgeous!


----------



## artemis (Oct 4, 2017)

I am happy with my first attempt, but it's not what I intended. I was making a confetti soap, but my confetti was way too small, I think. There are very faint speckles, but no distinct confetti spots.I'll have to see if I can find a grater with bigger holes in it.


----------



## jewels621 (Oct 4, 2017)

BlackDog said:


> Jewels, that bar is gorgeous!



Thank you....I knew this wasn't going to be my last attempt. I was mostly looking to figure out proportion and to see if I liked this green after it gelled. I do like it....it's 2 parts green vibrance mica to 1 part black pearl mica. Both from Nurture. It's scented with NG Balsam FO at 3% PPO. I love the scent. Very subtle Christmas tree. Hence the name....O Tannenbaum. I can't wait to try again. I love these challenges!


----------



## SunRiseArts (Oct 4, 2017)

Kittish said:


> Planning mine. Already have a design in mind, though fragrance will affect color choice. I'm kind of leaning toward patchouli, ylang ylang and cinnamon leaf as my EO combo.


 
 Kittish, one day I need to sniff your soap ....


----------



## SunRiseArts (Oct 4, 2017)

Those examples are gorgeous!  I would have thought they qualify!


----------



## dibbles (Oct 4, 2017)

SunRiseArts said:


> Those examples are gorgeous!  I would have thought they qualify!



I do think they would all have qualified, but none are really minimalistic, at least by my interpretation. Working on plan B.


----------



## Skatergirl46 (Oct 5, 2017)

Sign up sheet
1. Kittish! Minimalism I can do!
2. MommyCarlson - I'm in!
3. Rusti - me three!
4. jewels621 - coming in off of a post-SoapCon higher! I'm in! 
5. dibbles - Love it! 
6. BattleGnome - I can tongue-in-cheek make a Christmas present for my minimalist sister
7. Mx6inpenn - I'm thinking Christmas too
8. CaraBou - Oh yeah, uh huh!
9. PenelopeJane - Minimalist is easy! Right??
10. BlackDog - this is probably a lot harder than it looks 
11. SunRiseArts I agree with black dog. is a trick! 
12. SoapTrey - I sincerely appreciate all the encouragement and because of that I'll give it a shot!
13. Earlene - LOL - Lucky 13
14. Ibct1969 - nervous for my first challenge especially against some SERIOUS talent!
15. SoapAddict - thanks!
16. TheDragonGirl- Its been a while, lets do this thing
17. Soapprentice - Note to self “ do not go over board, it’s a simple and minimalist challenge”
18. SaltedFig - Why not?
19. Artemis - it's time to stock up anyway, right? Right?
20. HowieRoll - been too long since I've been able to participate. Yikes - minimalist = a real challenge for me!
21. Skatergirl46 - I’m in!


----------



## Kittish (Oct 5, 2017)

I'm loving seeing all these sign ups! Can't wait to see what everyone makes.


----------



## artemis (Oct 6, 2017)

Just cut attempt #2 and the confetti isn't much more visible than attempt #1.  I'm still very pleased with how it looks, but it's not what I was seeing in my head.


----------



## lionprincess00 (Oct 6, 2017)

ANNOUNCEMENT:
If you've joined after my announcement, please scroll back to the announcement in red on percentages. CaraBou made a discovery on percentages of accent colors. 

Second, I am scheduled for surgery for October 24th. Saponista is going to help me finish the survey and the challenge. For those that read about my fall, the MRI report states the radial collateral ligament has a suspected complete tear, the lateral ulnar collateral ligament is completely torn (these are kind of connected together on the outside of the elbow), and my radial head (bone right at those ligaments at the elbow) subluxed (shifted). If left alone the dr said it will eventually dislocate, so surgery 

Sorry to everyone for this month's cluster!!!


----------



## penelopejane (Oct 6, 2017)

^^^^lionprincess you certainly did a good job with your elbow!  
I hope you manage the next few weeks with minimal stress!
Very best wishes for a good operation and a speedy recovery.


----------



## jules92207 (Oct 6, 2017)

Sign up sheet

1. Kittish! Minimalism I can do!

2. MommyCarlson - I'm in!

3. Rusti - me three!

4. jewels621 - coming in off of a post-SoapCon higher! I'm in! 

5. dibbles - Love it! 

6. BattleGnome - I can tongue-in-cheek make a Christmas present for my minimalist sister

7. Mx6inpenn - I'm thinking Christmas too

8. CaraBou - Oh yeah, uh huh!

9. PenelopeJane - Minimalist is easy! Right??

10. BlackDog - this is probably a lot harder than it looks 

11. SunRiseArts I agree with black dog. is a trick! 

12. SoapTrey - I sincerely appreciate all the encouragement and because of that I'll give it a shot!

13. Earlene - LOL - Lucky 13

14. Ibct1969 - nervous for my first challenge especially against some SERIOUS talent!

15. SoapAddict - thanks!

16. TheDragonGirl- Its been a while, lets do this thing

17. Soapprentice - Note to self “ do not go over board, it’s a simple and minimalist challenge”

18. SaltedFig - Why not?

19. Artemis - it's time to stock up anyway, right? Right?

20. HowieRoll - been too long since I've been able to participate. Yikes - minimalist = a real challenge for me!

21. Skatergirl46 - I’m in!
22. jules92207 - I need a good excuse to get back in the groove, count me in!


----------



## dibbles (Oct 6, 2017)

LionPrincess, I am so sorry you will need to have surgery, and also that you have to wait so long for it. I hope your pain eases before the surgery can happen. It sounds like a pretty bad injury.


----------



## dibbles (Oct 6, 2017)

Quick question - even though the title says minimalistic 'swirl', not all the examples shown have a swirl. Is a swirl needed for part of the design, or is any minimalist soap design ok?


----------



## lionprincess00 (Oct 6, 2017)

dibbles said:


> LionPrincess, I am so sorry you will need to have surgery, and also that you have to wait so long for it. I hope your pain eases before the surgery can happen. It sounds like a pretty bad injury.



Well dibbles, I made a promise and rsvp'd to a wedding on the 20th. It's a 5 plus hr drive to see my dad's side of the family. I haven't see my Aunts Uncles or cousins on that side in at least 10 to 15 years. So I asked the doctor if I could wait on the surgery until the 24th. He said it would be okay so that's why I'm waiting. Maybe not the smartest move, but I made an obligation and I need to go.
Thx for the reassuring words everyone advil and tylenol are my new best friends lol!


----------



## dibbles (Oct 6, 2017)

lionprincess00 said:


> Well dibbles, I made a promise and rsvp'd to a wedding on the 20th. It's a 5 plus hr drive to see my dad's side of the family. I haven't see my Aunts Uncles or cousins on that side in at least 10 to 15 years. So I asked the doctor if I could wait on the surgery until the 24th. He said it would be okay so that's why I'm waiting. Maybe not the smartest move, but I made an obligation and I need to go.
> Thx for the reassuring words everyone advil and tylenol are my new best friends lol!



Enjoy seeing your family. 5 hours in the car is painful enough, without the arm issues.


----------



## lionprincess00 (Oct 6, 2017)

dibbles said:


> Quick question - even though the title says minimalistic 'swirl', not all the examples shown have a swirl. Is a swirl needed for part of the design, or is any minimalist soap design ok?



Swirls are not a requirement. The examples show different ideas that you could do. Something like claras solid color with a design in mica drawn on top works, for example.  I just said simple minimalistic swirl because I really didn't know what else to call this technique. I guess it got a little confusing, I'm sorry.


----------



## dibbles (Oct 6, 2017)

lionprincess00 said:


> Swirls are not a requirement. The examples show different ideas that you could do. Something like claras solid color with a design in mica drawn on top works, for example.  I just said simple minimalistic swirl because I really didn't know what else to call this technique. I guess it got a little confusing, I'm sorry.



I think I am the only one who was confused. But my new plan doesn't involve a swirl (yet), so even though I thought that would be fine I wanted to check.


----------



## SaltedFig (Oct 6, 2017)

dibbles said:


> I think I am the only one who was confused. But my new plan doesn't involve a swirl (yet), so even though I thought that would be fine I wanted to check.



You're not alone ... I thought a swirl was part of the challenge.

There's a lot of scope then ...

I probably won't change mine, too far into it already, but it's going to be fun seeing all the different ideas!


----------



## SunRiseArts (Oct 6, 2017)

Oh boy lion princess, my husband is going through a similar thing.  Hope things go well.

I just cut my test.  I might be done.  I think I am happy with it!  And that is a first!


----------



## Traumabrew (Oct 6, 2017)

Sign up sheet

1. Kittish! Minimalism I can do!

2. MommyCarlson - I'm in!

3. Rusti - me three!

4. jewels621 - coming in off of a post-SoapCon higher! I'm in! 

5. dibbles - Love it! 

6. BattleGnome - I can tongue-in-cheek make a Christmas present for my minimalist sister

7. Mx6inpenn - I'm thinking Christmas too

8. CaraBou - Oh yeah, uh huh!

9. PenelopeJane - Minimalist is easy! Right??

10. BlackDog - this is probably a lot harder than it looks 

11. SunRiseArts I agree with black dog. is a trick! 

12. SoapTrey - I sincerely appreciate all the encouragement and because of that I'll give it a shot!

13. Earlene - LOL - Lucky 13

14. Ibct1969 - nervous for my first challenge especially against some SERIOUS talent!

15. SoapAddict - thanks!

16. TheDragonGirl- Its been a while, lets do this thing

17. Soapprentice - Note to self “ do not go over board, it’s a simple and minimalist challenge”

18. SaltedFig - Why not?

19. Artemis - it's time to stock up anyway, right? Right?

20. HowieRoll - been too long since I've been able to participate. Yikes - minimalist = a real challenge for me!

21. Skatergirl46 - I’m in!
22. jules92207 - I need a good excuse to get back in the groove, count me in!
23. Traumabrew


----------



## mommycarlson (Oct 7, 2017)

Heal fast lionprincess!


----------



## Kittish (Oct 7, 2017)

I've got two different ideas for approaches to the challenge. I just got my scent mixed for the first one. Ylang ylang and patchouli in almost equal amounts, and a tiny bit of cinnamon leaf. I'm going to use orange peel wax in the soap as well. I don't know how much of the scent of that will come through but it plays nice with the main fragrance. The second one is going to be scented with Green Cognac EO from Eden Botanicals. I got a sample of that with an order, and it smells just amazing right out of the bottle and decided I just had to try it in soap.

....AAaaannd idea number one goes bust as my soap seized on me. One pulse, stir, two pulse, stir, oh frick that's going solid! Mix in color as best I could (shouldn't have done that...) and glomp it into the mold. Bleh.

Further edit: attempt number two seems to have gone off okay. I'm starting to think that orange peel wax contributes to acceleration, but since I stayed away from the stick blender with this batch it went a lot more like I envisioned. 

Both batches are hanging out in the oven for the night, I'll check on them in the morning.


----------



## lionprincess00 (Oct 7, 2017)

Traumabrew said:


> Sign up sheet
> 
> 23. Traumabrew



Traumabrew, thx for joining the challenge! You need a minimum of 50 posts to submit I wanted to mention. Seeing as you're at 48, I wanted to be sure you have 2 more before the thread opens in case you didn't see that part. Not like that's too hard lol, just wanted to be sure. Thx again for coming on board!

Kittish, sorry to hear about the seize! What a bummer.


----------



## Kittish (Oct 7, 2017)

Thanks lionprincess00. I hope your surgery goes well and you're able to heal up quickly. And that you enjoy seeing your family again! 

Just peeked in at my soaps, and the seized batch looks... ugly. Set up fine, no separation, it's just... I can't say what color it wound up looking like here. Just think of grass after the goose is done with it... I really hope it mellows as it cures.

The second batch looks oh so much better. I used the same mica to color both batches, and this one looks like the dark green I actually wanted, without that 'somebody ate this already' tinge to it. It's weird. Same soap recipe, same colorants, the only thing I did different was the EOs for fragrance and different designs in the mold. Well, design. The first one was going to have a design, but that didn't work out for me.


----------



## HowieRoll (Oct 7, 2017)

Yikes, lionprincess00!  Thank you for organizing this in spite of it all and I'm sending you wishes for a speedy recovery!


----------



## SunRiseArts (Oct 7, 2017)

Is MP ok for this project?  I would like to try it on MP too.


----------



## lionprincess00 (Oct 7, 2017)

SunRiseArts said:


> Is MP ok for this project?  I would like to try it on MP too.



I  apologize first off. I never thought of melt and pour. Second off as long as it adheres to the rules, yes M&P would work. I'm curious now and excited to see what you have to show! Sometimes we seem to be more CP geared, but MP is absolutely okay.

I do apologize for not giving examples of M and P.


----------



## Kittish (Oct 8, 2017)

Cut my first two attempts for this month's challenge today. The first one I knew already wasn't in any way a contender for the challenge, it accelerated so bad that it was all I could manage to stuff it into a mold before it went completely solid. Cut, it looks every bit as horrid as I thought it might. Goose-$&[email protected] green with yellow lumps. Yum! The second attempt looks... eh, ok. Technically, it meets the requirements but I'm not thrilled with how it looks. I think I'll set these guys to cure and try again with some other soap recipe (was trying out a new one, figure to kill two birds and all). The scent in both batches is really nice- green cognac in one and a combination of patchouli, ylang ylang and cinnamon in the other (guess which one misbehaved!), and hopefully the soap will turn out to be pretty nice too once it cures. It's just... not pretty. 

So now to decide what sort of color scheme I want to go with and accompanying fragrance blend. I'm thinking for at least one of them I'll use the green cognac again, I want to see how it ends up smelling on its own (orange peel wax in the batches for the first set of attempts- carries a really strong orange scent and no idea yet if it'll fade like citrus EOs do). Maybe go with a deep red and some accent color with that, it seems like it might wind up smelling like a lightly fruity wine or port when it's done.


----------



## SunRiseArts (Oct 8, 2017)

No problem!  I love MP.  Sometimes I think is the ugly ducking around here!

I had left over soap from embeds, and made this.  Will something like it qualify?


----------



## lionprincess00 (Oct 9, 2017)

SunRiseArts said:


> No problem!  I love MP.  Sometimes I think is the ugly ducking around here!
> 
> I had left over soap from embeds, and made this.  Will something like it qualify?



I have tried mp and I just am flat out no good at it! I think the soap on the right in the second picture wouldn't qualify because though it is predominantly one main color and the accent used is a very small percentage of the overall amount, the front of the soap looks more busy. The accent is being used much more on top than the main color, and it isn't quite minimal enough. The one on the left in the second picture would qualify because the accent isn't used as much.

Your accent colors need to be minimally used for the design that you choose.

Those are gorgeous though. I can never pull off anything with MP soap!


----------



## SunRiseArts (Oct 9, 2017)

Got it!  Made this one too.  Melt and pour on a shea butter base and clear.  Same color, just different bases.


----------



## Kittish (Oct 9, 2017)

Pretty!

I have attempt number *three* for the challenge in the mold. I've also got a batch of shaving soap doing its cook thing. Got my second set of shelves fully set up, so suddenly I only have half my racks full! :clap:

Edit: Fingers and toes crossed! Attempt number three is looking good so far. Fairly firm in the mold, but I'm going to let it sit another day before I take it out. No ash at all on top after about 16 hours. The mold came with this clear plastic 'lid' (pretty flimsy, but it fits reasonably well) that I'm using.


----------



## Cirafly24 (Oct 10, 2017)

1. Kittish! Minimalism I can do!

2. MommyCarlson - I'm in!

3. Rusti - me three!

4. jewels621 - coming in off of a post-SoapCon higher! I'm in! 

5. dibbles - Love it! 

6. BattleGnome - I can tongue-in-cheek make a Christmas present for my minimalist sister

7. Mx6inpenn - I'm thinking Christmas too

8. CaraBou - Oh yeah, uh huh!

9. PenelopeJane - Minimalist is easy! Right??

10. BlackDog - this is probably a lot harder than it looks 

11. SunRiseArts I agree with black dog. is a trick! 

12. SoapTrey - I sincerely appreciate all the encouragement and because of that I'll give it a shot!

13. Earlene - LOL - Lucky 13

14. Ibct1969 - nervous for my first challenge especially against some SERIOUS talent!

15. SoapAddict - thanks!

16. TheDragonGirl- Its been a while, lets do this thing

17. Soapprentice - Note to self “ do not go over board, it’s a simple and minimalist challenge”

18. SaltedFig - Why not?

19. Artemis - it's time to stock up anyway, right? Right?

20. HowieRoll - been too long since I've been able to participate. Yikes - minimalist = a real challenge for me!

21. Skatergirl46 - I’m in!
22. jules92207 - I need a good excuse to get back in the groove, count me in!
23. Traumabrew
24. Cirafly24- I'm in! 24 is my lucky number


----------



## cherrycoke216 (Oct 10, 2017)

lionprincess00 said:


> First off I am so sorry for not responding sooner. I injured my arm pretty badly last night and found myself at the ER all morning and afternoon today.



I hope you get better soon, ouch. And do let us/ challenge team know if you are unable to host. I'm sure lots of people will come to help.

ETA: oops, sorry that I wrote this. totally forgot you can use audio type. very cool! and we should applaud you for hosting in such a condition. Way to go, lionprincess00!!!


----------



## lionprincess00 (Oct 10, 2017)

cherrycoke216 said:


> I hope you get better soon, ouch. And do let us/ challenge team know if you are unable to host. I'm sure lots of people will come to help.
> 
> ETA: oops, sorry that I wrote this. totally forgot you can use audio type. very cool! and we should applaud you for hosting in such a condition. Way to go, lionprincess00!!!



Well, technically I had already made soap, uploaded the videos, and pretyped the challenge. I even managed to start the challenge a tad early before Oct 1. So glad I did because all this happened appx 830pm September 29th! Grrr. I'll be fine. As my husband and I say, "I'll live" haha.

I'm putting off surgery til the 24th, and the other hosts will help me finish the survey and link it for everyone. Thank you everyone for the well wishes and encouraging words!


----------



## SaltedFig (Oct 10, 2017)

lionprincess00 said:


> I'm putting off surgery til the 24th, and the other hosts will help me finish the survey and link it for everyone. Thank you everyone for the well wishes and encouraging words!



Fingers and toes crossed for you LionPrincess.

I hope the surgery goes easily and well.


----------



## lionprincess00 (Oct 10, 2017)

SunRiseArts, that green mp would definitely qualify if you choose to do something similar.

Thx saltedfig


----------



## HowieRoll (Oct 10, 2017)

Round 2 is finally in the mold after I learned some important life lessons with Round 1.  The irony is that my "minimalistic" design takes 2 days to complete.  So far I'm happier with Round 2, in spite of not being overly thrilled with the way the main color came out.  Turns out I needed to be a little heavier-handed with it.  Drasted.  Well, chalk that up to another life lesson.  

I totally love these challenges.  So much learning along the way!


----------



## SoapAddict415 (Oct 10, 2017)

I can't locate my 1 lb molds & I don't have enough of the fo I want to use to do a full batch. My question is, can I use my individual bars mold for the challenge or should I go with my PVC pipe mold?


----------



## Primrose (Oct 10, 2017)

Literally just posting to see if I have enough posts to join in LOL

Edit - WAHOO! Count me in. I'll add my name to the list


----------



## Primrose (Oct 10, 2017)

1. Kittish! Minimalism I can do!

2. MommyCarlson - I'm in!

3. Rusti - me three!

4. jewels621 - coming in off of a post-SoapCon higher! I'm in! 

5. dibbles - Love it! 

6. BattleGnome - I can tongue-in-cheek make a Christmas present for my minimalist sister

7. Mx6inpenn - I'm thinking Christmas too

8. CaraBou - Oh yeah, uh huh!

9. PenelopeJane - Minimalist is easy! Right??

10. BlackDog - this is probably a lot harder than it looks 

11. SunRiseArts I agree with black dog. is a trick! 

12. SoapTrey - I sincerely appreciate all the encouragement and because of that I'll give it a shot!

13. Earlene - LOL - Lucky 13

14. Ibct1969 - nervous for my first challenge especially against some SERIOUS talent!

15. SoapAddict - thanks!

16. TheDragonGirl- Its been a while, lets do this thing

17. Soapprentice - Note to self “ do not go over board, it’s a simple and minimalist challenge”

18. SaltedFig - Why not?

19. Artemis - it's time to stock up anyway, right? Right?

20. HowieRoll - been too long since I've been able to participate. Yikes - minimalist = a real challenge for me!

21. Skatergirl46 - I’m in!

22. jules92207 - I need a good excuse to get back in the groove, count me in!

23. Traumabrew

24. Cirafly24- I'm in! 24 is my lucky number  

25. Primrose - only a newbie learning to swirl, and I like minimal, so this will hopefully work for me!


----------



## SoapAddict415 (Oct 10, 2017)

I just saw those beautiful MP soaps so that answered my mold question. I thought they had to be loaf style soaps.

Sent from my Z828 using Soap Making mobile app


----------



## lionprincess00 (Oct 11, 2017)

SoapAddict415 said:


> I just saw those beautiful MP soaps so that answered my mold question. I thought they had to be loaf style soaps.
> 
> Sent from my Z828 using Soap Making mobile app



Yes, individual bars molds work. My only warning with them is you'll need to be extremely light-handed with your accents. They will overwhelm such a small individual bar if you are not careful.


----------



## jewels621 (Oct 11, 2017)

So excited to see how many have signed up this month! I am just plain giddy to see all the entries! Cleaned up all my bats for my entry soap yesterday, but may make one more try today just because I love this challenge so much. I needed this to teach myself some restraint!


----------



## Cirafly24 (Oct 12, 2017)

I unmolded mine this morning! Can't wait to see all the submissions!


----------



## SunRiseArts (Oct 13, 2017)

Did another MP for the challenge, but unsure if it would qualify, but I like it, and smells soooooo good.


----------



## Kittish (Oct 13, 2017)

SunRiseArts said:


> Did another MP for the challenge, but unsure if it would qualify, but I like it, and smells soooooo good.



Honestly, I think that would qualify. And it looks awesome! 

I got my soap unmolded and cut, and I'm happy with how it looks. In a week or so I'll get it trimmed and prettied up, and take some pictures.


----------



## lionprincess00 (Oct 13, 2017)

SunRiseArts said:


> Did another MP for the challenge, but unsure if it would qualify, but I like it, and smells soooooo good.



I think yes. The green isn't too much nor are the specks. Very cute!


----------



## SunRiseArts (Oct 14, 2017)

Thank you!  Smells soooo good.  One thing about MP, is that it preserves the scent better.


----------



## TheDragonGirl (Oct 15, 2017)

My entry is curing but I'm afraid the swirl came out too complex ):


----------



## lionprincess00 (Oct 15, 2017)

TheDragonGirl said:


> My entry is curing but I'm afraid the swirl came out too complex ):



If you're concerned it will not qualify, you can most definitely pm me a picture and I will let you know.


----------



## soaperwoman (Oct 15, 2017)

Cocoa and cinnamon bun swirl cupcake


----------



## Kittish (Oct 15, 2017)

soaperwoman said:


> Cocoa and cinnamon bun swirl cupcake



Are those teensy little mugs of cocoa really soap??? Way cute soaps.


----------



## jules92207 (Oct 15, 2017)

SunRiseArts said:


> Did another MP for the challenge, but unsure if it would qualify, but I like it, and smells soooooo good.





Can I just say O M G. I have no M&P talent at all so I’m super impressed.


----------



## jules92207 (Oct 15, 2017)

soaperwoman said:


> Cocoa and cinnamon bun swirl cupcake





Omg again, amazing...


----------



## SunRiseArts (Oct 16, 2017)

soapwoman your cupcakes are too cute!  Love the teacup on top.


----------



## cherrycoke216 (Oct 16, 2017)

1. Kittish! Minimalism I can do!

2. MommyCarlson - I'm in!

3. Rusti - me three!

4. jewels621 - coming in off of a post-SoapCon higher! I'm in! 

5. dibbles - Love it! 

6. BattleGnome - I can tongue-in-cheek make a Christmas present for my minimalist sister

7. Mx6inpenn - I'm thinking Christmas too

8. CaraBou - Oh yeah, uh huh!

9. PenelopeJane - Minimalist is easy! Right??

10. BlackDog - this is probably a lot harder than it looks 

11. SunRiseArts I agree with black dog. is a trick! 

12. SoapTrey - I sincerely appreciate all the encouragement and because of that I'll give it a shot!

13. Earlene - LOL - Lucky 13

14. Ibct1969 - nervous for my first challenge especially against some SERIOUS talent!

15. SoapAddict - thanks!

16. TheDragonGirl- Its been a while, lets do this thing

17. Soapprentice - Note to self “ do not go over board, it’s a simple and minimalist challenge”

18. SaltedFig - Why not?

19. Artemis - it's time to stock up anyway, right? Right?

20. HowieRoll - been too long since I've been able to participate. Yikes - minimalist = a real challenge for me!

21. Skatergirl46 - I’m in!

22. jules92207 - I need a good excuse to get back in the groove, count me in!

23. Traumabrew

24. Cirafly24- I'm in! 24 is my lucky number  

25. Primrose - only a newbie learning to swirl, and I like minimal, so this will hopefully work for me!

26. cherrycoke216 - just finished my sister's best friend's wedding favor order, now to figure out how to think simple and make it work...


----------



## jewels621 (Oct 17, 2017)

Thought I'd post my other non-entry soap. I liked the idea of it, but it just didn't pop for me like I wanted it to. I'm  just not liking the crooked embed. AC and TD scented with Honey I Washed The Kids.


----------



## artemis (Oct 17, 2017)

My non-entries. While I am so happy with these two, I thought the swirliness was maybe more complicated than was wanted for the challenge.


----------



## lionprincess00 (Oct 17, 2017)

ANNOUNCEMENT!
Hey everyone. I wanted to let you know I will probably send the password for the voting in early because my surgery is scheduled for next Tuesday, October 24th. I want to be sure I don't have to burden the other hosts too much. Look for the password in your private messages. Thanks guys!

I can't wait to see everyone soaps!


----------



## SunRiseArts (Oct 17, 2017)

Thank you Jules!


----------



## SaltedFig (Oct 17, 2017)

Thank-you for dreaming this one up lionprincess00!

Picture time 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Entry thread: http://www.soapmakingforum.com/showthread.php?t=65392


----------



## SoapTrey (Oct 22, 2017)

Here's one I call Squidward :mrgreen: and didn't think it would be good enough as an entry...


----------



## SoapAddict415 (Oct 22, 2017)

SoapTrey said:


> Here's one I call Squidward :mrgreen: and didn't think it would be good enough as an entry...


Your swirl does look like Squidward! How cool!


----------



## penelopejane (Oct 22, 2017)

Lion princess, I can't post my entry photo until Tuesday night because I'm not home until then. That's the 24th. Are we supposed to hold off until the 26th to vote?

Hope your surgery goes well.


----------



## dibbles (Oct 22, 2017)

penelopejane said:


> Lion princess, I can't post my entry photo until Tuesday night because I'm not home until then. That's the 24th. Are we supposed to hold off until the 26th to vote?
> 
> Hope your surgery goes well.



Yikes! I hope so - I thought the entry thread was open until the 26th. Soap is not cooperating with me lately.


----------



## Primrose (Oct 22, 2017)

Eek me too! Please give us a few more days till the 26th to get out entries in!

Life hasn't cooperated with me trying to get soap done lately!


----------



## dibbles (Oct 23, 2017)

lionprincess, thank you for the challenge, and for persevering through your personal challenge! I'll be thinking of you, and hoping all goes well with your surgery. Let us know how you are doing when you are up to it.


----------



## dibbles (Oct 23, 2017)

I made a few tries at this challenge, and my entry was the one I felt best fit the rules. The black and white one was supposed to have a thin black line dividing the white portion with the poppy seeds and the plain white portion. The embed was white with poppy seeds, and the outside was rolled in mica. I don't know why, but the mica turned the embed gray. I think that left the two colors pretty much even percentage-wise, so not eligible. The triangle soap is something I have been wanting to do, and I am pretty happy with it. I wasn't thinking, and the mica line doesn't match the soap color, so not eligible. 

What an excellent challenge this was. It really made me think! Everyone's entries are wonderful. Good job, guys!


----------



## lionprincess00 (Oct 23, 2017)

HEY EVERYONE!!!
Sorry, busy getting affairs in order. Yes! The challenge thread closes midnight Central Time October 26th. I will open the survey the morning of October 27th. So you have until then to submit your soaps. It might be a little late on the 27th opening the survey, I have to have another challenge host help me upload the photographs since my cell phone can no longer do it because of Photobucket's 3rd party hosting new policy. I will start pming passwords to you guys this afternoon and it might take until the morning for me to finish. Be looking for the password for the survey in your inbox. If there's any other questions, don't hesitate to ask!


----------



## mommycarlson (Oct 23, 2017)

Best wishes to you tomorrow lionprincess, hope all goes well and you get better really fast!


----------



## SunRiseArts (Oct 24, 2017)

So I made a batch that is MP, and another CP.  Still cannot decide which to enter.  So I asked my family, and half said the MP, and the other half CP.  And I am back on square 1.


----------



## Kittish (Oct 24, 2017)

SunRiseArts said:


> So I made a batch that is MP, and another CP.  Still cannot decide which to enter.  So I asked my family, and half said the MP, and the other half CP.  And I am back on square 1.



Flip a coin. Heads, it's the MP, tails it's the CP.


----------



## earlene (Oct 24, 2017)

Lovely soaps entered so far.  I probably won't be entering one this month.  My time has been quite full helping my son in the midst of the wildfires.  I did make soap the first night before the fires broke out, or at least before I actually knew about them, but it is not entry worthy and I have not had a chance since.  Unless I make one tomorrow after driving from Oregon back to Mendocino County, I won't have time to make another before the entry cut-off date.  But I am looking forward to seeing what everyone else does.


----------



## lionprincess00 (Oct 24, 2017)

If anyone signed up didn't receive the password in their inbox, let me know. Thx!!


----------



## SunRiseArts (Oct 24, 2017)

Kittish said:


> Flip a coin. Heads, it's the MP, tails it's the CP.


  lol good idea.  I just may need to do that.


----------



## SoapAddict415 (Oct 24, 2017)

lionprincess00 said:


> If anyone signed up didn't receive the password in their inbox, let me know. Thx!!


Hi lionprincess! If you're done sending passwords, then I'm afraid you missed me. Hope you get better soon.


----------



## lionprincess00 (Oct 24, 2017)

SoapAddict415 said:


> Hi lionprincess! If you're done sending passwords, then I'm afraid you missed me. Hope you get better soon.



Sorry. I just realized I put soap addict and not 415 so I will send it to you right now.


----------



## Primrose (Oct 24, 2017)

My entry is in the mould, crossing all fingers and toes I can cut it this afternoon and just squeeze it in as an entry lol


----------



## SoapTrey (Oct 24, 2017)

I guess everyone is waiting for the last moment?  :-?


----------



## SoapAddict415 (Oct 24, 2017)

Looks that way doesn't it? I think having to pick a winner from a sudden rush of entries will make it harder to decide but the anticipation adds to my excitement!

Sent from my Z828 using Soap Making mobile app


----------



## BattleGnome (Oct 25, 2017)

SoapTrey said:


> I guess everyone is waiting for the last moment?  :-?



I've got my fingers crossed that I'll find the time for a second attempt. I was hoping that I was going to have the time when I got home from work yesterday but a windstorm cut the power just about everywhere with some places still out (thankfully ours came back by the time I woke up). If I don't soap in the morning I'll get my prettiest of the first attempt up. It's a drop swirl that didn't drop too well.


----------



## jules92207 (Oct 25, 2017)

Well I made several this weekend that I fit the requirements, I just cut tonight. I think I’m sure which I’ll enter unless my orange cooperates by the entry - right now it looks like two different colors which totally disqualified me. [emoji35]

I’ll see what it does now that it’s exposed to the air...


----------



## penelopejane (Oct 25, 2017)

So very annoying you can no longer delete posts. 
Just posted my entry from my phone because I was worried I'd miss the deadline but the photo turned on its side! 
Will try and correct when I can get to the computer. 

I also did a mica line but since there were a few of those I entered this one instead.


----------



## lionprincess00 (Oct 25, 2017)

penelopejane said:


> So very annoying you can no longer delete posts.
> Just posted my entry from my phone because I was worried I'd miss the deadline but the photo turned on its side!
> Will try and correct when I can get to the computer.
> 
> I also did a mica line but since there were a few of those I entered this one instead.


Saponista is helping me upload the photographs to the survey. She should be able to turn it around on her computer before she uploads it if you can't get it to work.


----------



## penelopejane (Oct 25, 2017)

Thanks Lionprincess.  Eight attempts and I managed to turn it and make it stay turned on SMF.  Whoooo a computer techno wizz!



lionprincess00 said:


> Saponista is helping me upload the photographs to the survey. She should be able to turn it around on her computer before she uploads it if you can't get it to work.


----------



## penelopejane (Oct 25, 2017)

Primrose wrote on the entry thread:  "I've not really tried colouring or swirling my soap yet so I thought this might be a good challenge for me to try. I came on board fairly late so I had time for one attempt only. My mica didn't arrive so I decided to attempt a ghost swirl which is also something I've been wanting to try. 

So here it is, ghost swirl with goats milk"

Lovely soap.  
It doesn't matter for the competition but I'd really like to know because a ghost swirl is where no colourant (or only one colour) is used but the water content of the batter is different so it comes out as a swirl after the cure.  
see:  https://auntieclaras.com/2015/09/the-ghost-swirl/

Is that what you did with your entry soap?


----------



## Primrose (Oct 25, 2017)

Yes, that's what I did. 

I guess one could argue that goats milk is a colourant. But all my soaps are made with full substitution of goats milk for water - I've never actually made a soap using water and lye - so goats milk is just the baseline for me. 

So for mine I made 80% of the batter with full water (milk) and then 20% of the total batch was made with a water (milk) discount, then swirled to create the two different colours. 

Does that make sense?


----------



## SunRiseArts (Oct 25, 2017)

Here is my other entry I did not post!  CP with minimum swirl.


----------



## penelopejane (Oct 26, 2017)

Primrose said:


> Yes, that's what I did.
> 
> I guess one could argue that goats milk is a colourant. But all my soaps are made with full substitution of goats milk for water - I've never actually made a soap using water and lye - so goats milk is just the baseline for me.
> 
> ...



That's fantastic.  There is such a huge difference between the two "colours" it is amazing.  Good work.


----------



## Kittish (Oct 26, 2017)

Voting is going to be tough. There are so many really good entries this month.


----------



## CaraBou (Oct 26, 2017)

The entry thread shouldn’t be closed yet. We have not reached  October 26 at 11:59 PM in Central US time zone.


----------



## lionprincess00 (Oct 26, 2017)

Gah, you're right!! Sorry, I haven't slept well the last two nights. I was quite confused this morning thinking it ended today. I will try to rectify it immediately, thank you so much caribou!!


----------



## lionprincess00 (Oct 26, 2017)

Ok, I was not able to delete my post, but I was able to edit it still. I am so sorry for the confusion everyone. 

You do still have until midnight tonight.

I love the Soaps that are up so far everyone!


----------



## Primrose (Oct 26, 2017)

penelopejane said:


> That's fantastic. There is such a huge difference between the two "colours" it is amazing. Good work.


 
Thank you so much, I really wasn't sure how well it was going to work, never having done a ghost swirl, a clyde slide, a water discount or even gelled my soaps before LOL all the ghost swirl tutorials I had read said to CPOP the soap but then I'd also read not to CPOP milk soaps ... so I wrapped it in a towel and had no idea whether it would gel enough, whether I'd get a partial etc. 

I was absolutely stoked when I unwrapped it  still cant quite believe it worked!


----------



## SoapAddict415 (Oct 26, 2017)

penelopejane said:


> Primrose wrote on the entry thread:  "I've not really tried colouring or swirling my soap yet so I thought this might be a good challenge for me to try. I came on board fairly late so I had time for one attempt only. My mica didn't arrive so I decided to attempt a ghost swirl which is also something I've been wanting to try.
> 
> So here it is, ghost swirl with goats milk"
> 
> ...


Wow! Thanks for the link to that article. I never knew how a ghost swirl was made. By looking at pics, I had assumed that it was achieved by adding a small amount of TD to part of the batter. Now I know better.

Sent from my Z828 using Soap Making mobile app


----------



## CaraBou (Oct 26, 2017)

lionprincess00 said:


> Ok, I was not able to delete my post, but I was able to edit it still. I am so sorry




No worries LP. I’m sorry you’ve had to hassle with the challenge when you have health issues going on. Good luck with your surgery!


----------



## CaraBou (Oct 27, 2017)

I just switched my entry to something simpler. I had to add it as a new entry because I wasn't able to edit the old one. It was right at about the 24 hour mark, so I wonder if that's why. 

Saponista, when you build the survey could you please use the one with the roses?  Thank you, and sorry for the hassle!

Gorgeous entries everyone!  This was a good one.  Thanks LP for hosting, and Saponista for helping out


----------



## lionprincess00 (Oct 27, 2017)

CaraBou said:


> I just switched my entry to something simpler. I had to add it as a new entry because I wasn't able to edit the old one. It was right at about the 24 hour mark, so I wonder if that's why.
> 
> Saponista, when you build the survey could you please use the one with the roses?  Thank you, and sorry for the hassle!
> 
> Gorgeous entries everyone!  This was a good one.  Thanks LP for hosting, and Saponista for helping out



Hey caribou. I just wanted to let you know I emailed saponista to make sure she uses the Roses picture ( in case she didn't see your post). For an update my surgery was Tuesday. I felt really good Tuesday night and Wednesday morning because they gave me a nerve block and my arm was numb for a full day. Come Wednesday evening and Wednesday night, it was pretty rough. Yesterday wasn't too bad, and I'm hoping it gets better over the weekend. I don't know what I would do if I couldn't talk to my phone and it types for me LOL.


----------



## artemis (Oct 27, 2017)

CaraBou said:


> I just switched my entry to something simpler. I had to add it as a new entry because I wasn't able to edit the old one. It was right at about the 24 hour mark, so I wonder if that's why.
> 
> Saponista, when you build the survey could you please use the one with the roses?  Thank you, and sorry for the hassle!
> 
> Gorgeous entries everyone!  This was a good one.  Thanks LP for hosting, and Saponista for helping out


Are those ribbon roses, or soap dough?


----------



## lionprincess00 (Oct 27, 2017)

Here is the link for the survey. Vote for your top three picks. Remember to use the password that was sent to your inbox. Thanks guys!

(I have posted this on the challenge entry thread as well as this one in case someone misses it.)

https://www.surveymonkey.com/r/CH8TDKN


----------



## penelopejane (Oct 27, 2017)

SoapAddict415 said:


> Wow! Thanks for the link to that article. I never knew how a ghost swirl was made. By looking at pics, I had assumed that it was achieved by adding a small amount of TD to part of the batter. Now I know better.
> 
> Sent from my Z828 using Soap Making mobile app



Some people have reported that the difference between the "colour" of the water discount can fade over time. Not sure if this is true or not. Not sure if this is less likely to happen if there is a huge difference between the lye concentration of each part.  Worth experimenting with if you like the look which I do but I haven't made one yet!


----------



## penelopejane (Oct 27, 2017)

Primrose said:


> Thank you so much, I really wasn't sure how well it was going to work, never having done a ghost swirl, a clyde slide, a water discount or even gelled my soaps before LOL all the ghost swirl tutorials I had read said to CPOP the soap but then I'd also read not to CPOP milk soaps ... so I wrapped it in a towel and had no idea whether it would gel enough, whether I'd get a partial etc.
> 
> I was absolutely stoked when I unwrapped it  still cant quite believe it worked!



It worked really well.   It's tough waiting to see how a new technique works out. 

In summer or in a heated house wrapping in a towel is as good as or equal to CPOP. 

CPOP works for me in an oven preheated to 100-105*F then turned off. You aren't cooking it. You are just encouraging the natural soap temp of the saponifying soap to get there then holding that temp in a lovely little cocoon around the soap and then letting it dissipate slowly for 12-24 hours. This works for milk and honey soaps as well.


----------



## penelopejane (Oct 27, 2017)

Saltedfig, Beautiful soaps!


----------



## CaraBou (Oct 27, 2017)

lionprincess00 said:


> Hey caribou. I just wanted to let you know I emailed saponista to make sure she uses the Roses picture ( in case she didn't see your post).



Thanks LP (and saponista).  I am sorry for the hassle of last minute trading. I never really was sure I wanted to upload the Autumn Glow, but I also didn't know if I'd have time to photograph and submit the Rose Garden before deadline due a really busy week. So I decided to submit the one and change later if I still had opportunity.

I'm glad to hear you're on the road to recovery. Hope you're feeling better and better every day!



artemis said:


> Are those ribbon roses, or soap dough?


The roses are ribbon. They should pull off easily when it's time to use the soap.  The crystals around them are pink sea salt.


----------



## SaltedFig (Oct 27, 2017)

Thank you!

A bit of trivia - the wavy wood in the background is an old ironbark burl.



penelopejane said:


> Saltedfig, Beautiful soaps!


----------



## SoapAddict415 (Oct 27, 2017)

Voted! That was fun!  I've got to enter soap challenges and things more often!


----------



## HowieRoll (Oct 28, 2017)

I voted today and hemmed and hawed for ages.  In fact,  I intentionally put it off for a day because I knew it would be difficult.  No one made the decision easy this month with this collection of beauties!


----------



## SoapAddict415 (Oct 28, 2017)

When do we find out who won? I'm so glad we got to pick 3 because choosing just 1 was hard!


----------



## dibbles (Oct 28, 2017)

SoapAddict415 said:


> When do we find out who won? I'm so glad we got to pick 3 because choosing just 1 was hard!



The 31st. Usually the winners are announced on the last day of the month. Glad you found this fun!


----------



## SaltedFig (Oct 28, 2017)

There were so many different and amazing interpretations of minimalism!

What an awesome challenge :smile:


----------



## CaraBou (Oct 29, 2017)

SaltedFig said:


> There were so many different and amazing interpretations of minimalism!
> 
> What an awesome challenge :smile:



So true. I love what people came up with. I had a hard time solidly connecting, but I still have ideas swirling (or swirls idealing) in my head!


----------



## Primrose (Oct 29, 2017)

Just voted, I thought there was a stand out winner for me but took me ages to decide on second and third because there were so many really awesome soaps!


----------



## jules92207 (Oct 29, 2017)

Just voted. I’m such a moron, I had an entry and I just plum missed the window. I don’t think any of mine held a candle to the entries though, what beautiful soaps! It was a challenge deciding.


----------



## CaraBou (Oct 29, 2017)

Primrose said:


> Just voted, I thought there was a stand out winner



Yes there was -- that soap is awesome!




jules92207 said:


> Just voted. I’m such a moron, I had an entry and I just plum missed the window.



That sucks!  But please post somewhere - either here or in the Photo forum. I have a couple rejects I'm gonna post once the challenge is over. I figure it's worth sharing the good, the bad and the ugly.


----------



## cherrycoke216 (Oct 30, 2017)

I just voted. been scrolling up and down and just cannot decide. There's way too much beauty queens in this challenge. 

Thanks lionprincess00 & saponista. Especially kudos to lionprincess00. Hope your surgery went well and recover very soon.


----------



## lionprincess00 (Oct 30, 2017)

Hey everyone. I looked at the survey and I've had 20 responses so far, so there are six that still haven't voted. I want to get the word out to make sure everybody has an opportunity to vote before the challenge closes.


----------



## Primrose (Oct 30, 2017)

jules92207 said:


> Just voted. I’m such a moron, I had an entry and I just plum missed the window. I don’t think any of mine held a candle to the entries though, what beautiful soaps! It was a challenge deciding.


 
Please post it here, I'd love to see it


----------



## lionprincess00 (Oct 30, 2017)

5 people haven't voted. If you happen across the Forum please vote and I will announce the winners tomorrow afternoon/evening. 

Thank you to everyone for bearing with me this month. Unfortunately October has turned into one of the worst months for the last few years. It was always my favorite month, it's my birthday month. Now, however, it's my oh crap what happened month.

Thx again.


----------



## SoapTrey (Oct 30, 2017)

I'm sorry this has been so hard on you lionprincess00. I truly appreciate the effort you've put into this!


----------



## lionprincess00 (Oct 30, 2017)

SoapTrey said:


> I'm sorry this has been so hard on you lionprincess00. I truly appreciate the effort you've put into this!



Thank you. I'll be fine. I'll live LOL. My follow-up visit a week from Wednesday, and then my first physical therapy is Thursday the 9th. I get to enjoy that for six weeks in a weird brace. Joy, Happy Thanksgiving yay (jk).

One of these days I will have the most awesome October and will bring it back to the frontline again, or I will die trying haha!


----------



## earlene (Oct 30, 2017)

I was one of those 5, but just voted.  I've been away so much this month, I didn't see all the entries until voting.  It aw hard choosing only 3; all were so pretty!


----------



## Saponista (Oct 31, 2017)

Just to let everyone know that it is me running next month's challenge. I am currently ready to throw the video camera at the wall as it failed to let me know that the data card was full so the end of my video isn't there and I am now tearing my hair out wondering why I can't get the PC to recognise the camera is there when I plug it in. So this is to let you know that there will be a post of the new challenge at some pint tomorrow, but I'm not sure when!


----------



## Kittish (Oct 31, 2017)

Saponista said:


> Just to let everyone know that it is me running next month's challenge. I am currently ready to throw the video camera at the wall as it failed to let me know that the data card was full so the end of my video isn't there and I am now tearing my hair out wondering why I can't get the PC to recognise the camera is there when I plug it in. So this is to let you know that there will be a post of the new challenge at some pint tomorrow, but I'm not sure when!



Can you take the data card out and have the computer read directly from it? I've got adapters for SD and micro SD cards that let me plug them directly into a USB slot. 

Also, did you check your cord at both ends? I was having problems getting my computer to see my phone when I tethered it. Turns out it was the cord, one end had gone wonky and it wasn't keeping contact when plugged in.

Looking forward to your challenge, and I hope you get your technological difficulties worked out.


----------



## lionprincess00 (Oct 31, 2017)

Saponista said:


> Just to let everyone know that it is me running next month's challenge. I am currently ready to throw the video camera at the wall as it failed to let me know that the data card was full so the end of my video isn't there and I am now tearing my hair out wondering why I can't get the PC to recognise the camera is there when I plug it in. So this is to let you know that there will be a post of the new challenge at some pint tomorrow, but I'm not sure when!


I'm so sorry. I feel awful because you helped me so much this month. I wish I could help, and if there is anything you think I might be able to do to help please don't hesitate to ask.


----------



## lionprincess00 (Oct 31, 2017)

October Challenge Winners!

1st Place 
jewels621

2nd place
saltedfig 

3rd place
A TIE!
HowieRoll AND CaraBou!


Thank you for participating everybody. I am so sorry for all the issues this month.


----------



## HowieRoll (Oct 31, 2017)

Big congrats to jewels621, saltedfig, and CaraBou, all well-deserved!  I'm honored (and surprised) to be sharing third!

Thank you again, lionprincess00, for hosting such a great challenge, especially amidst all of your personal challenges this month.  Warm thoughts for a speedy recovery!


----------



## dibbles (Oct 31, 2017)

Congratulations to all the winners-really gorgeous soaps, and well deserved wins.

Thank you LP for hosting this month. I hope you heal quickly and don't have too hard of a time in PT. Thanks to Saponista too for pitching in.


----------



## CaraBou (Oct 31, 2017)

I'm honored to be in those ranks - their soaps were way more outstanding than mine. Congrats jewels, salted fig and HowieRoll! And thanks a bunch lp for sticking with this despite your troubles.


----------



## SaltedFig (Oct 31, 2017)

Congratulations to Jewels (stunning!) HowieRoll (thank-you for sharing your method) and CaraBou (I adored your other entry too!).
(I am flattered that my entry was included in this group, thank you.)

What an amazing collection of soaps your idea brought about lionprincess00, you have my admiration for seeing it through.


----------



## lenarenee (Oct 31, 2017)

lionprincess00 said:


> October Challenge Winners!
> 
> 1st Place
> jewels621
> ...



Congratulations to everyone who participated!! This has been my favorite challenge so far; simple enough to interest many people of varying experience, but also shows how "simple" doesn't mean easy!

And lionprincess - no one cares that the challenge had some little bumps along the way while you took care of yourself!  You were always more important!


----------



## penelopejane (Oct 31, 2017)

Congratulations to Jewels, Saltedfig, HowieRoll and CaraBou!  
 Very well done each of you. 

PJ


----------



## SunRiseArts (Oct 31, 2017)

lionprincess00 hope everything gets better!


----------



## ibct1969 (Nov 1, 2017)

Congrats to the winners- your soaps are just gorgeous!  Happy November everyone! :wave::wave:


----------



## jules92207 (Nov 1, 2017)

Oh yea!!! Congratulations! Such awesome soaps!!


----------



## jules92207 (Nov 1, 2017)

These were mine, the first two are a eucalyptus and spearmint with a touch of rosemary essential oil soap. The last is my Mimosa soap but my orange was giving me this weird discoloration (I only used one orange color).


----------



## SaltedFig (Nov 1, 2017)

Wow!

(Put together like that, they look like they belong together ... Smoke and Fire )


----------



## CaraBou (Nov 2, 2017)

Oh jules, don't you ever forget to post on time again! Both of those would have competed well but I really adore the black white and gray.


----------



## dibbles (Nov 2, 2017)

So sorry you didn't get an entry in. They are both so well done.


----------



## bathgeek (Nov 2, 2017)

Is there a way to see the soaps? I’d love to see the entries.


----------



## SaltedFig (Nov 2, 2017)

bathgeek, the entry thread is at the top of the forum page. If you click on it, it will take you to the most recent month's photo's


----------



## cherrycoke216 (Nov 2, 2017)

Congrats to Jewels621,saltedfig,HowirRoll,and CaraBou! Really love these exquisite soaps! Meticulously planned, and well execution, indeed. 
And most of the challengers showed that wispy swirl like milk meets coffee,or ink drop in water, it's all so pretty.  Jules, don't forget to submit your entry next time. 

Thanks lionprincess00, hope you get through physical therapy safe and sound, and not ooooooh and aaaaaaah! At least you are house chore free for a while.


----------



## jules92207 (Nov 2, 2017)

Thanks for the compliments, yeah I was kicking myself for forgetting... I got home past 9pm and realized I forgot to post it. Total Face-Palm.


----------

